# Global Malt



## mb83 (28/5/10)

Went to my LHBS to get some Weyermann Pils, but came home with Pils malt from Global Malt in Germany.
Anyone have experience with this malt?
How does it compare to Weyermann?
Need a decoction or two?

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## bconnery (28/5/10)

mb83 said:


> Went to my LHBS to get some Weyermann Pils, but came home with Pils malt from Global Malt in Germany.
> Anyone have experience with this malt?
> How does it compare to Weyermann?
> Need a decoction or two?
> ...



If you don't get an answer soon try PMing Reviled, I think it is, from NZ. I believe he uses this a bit if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## barls (28/5/10)

i used it and wasnt happy with it. all i got was a 3hr stuck sparge. i was trying for a single infusion so it could need a couple of rests to be useful. it was also very soft going through the mill it was almost like no resistance to it.
its apparently a German malt or so i found out after ending up with it.


----------



## Sammus (28/5/10)

I think Global malts are the new german malts Bintani are importing instead of Weyermann. Perhaps your LHBS didn't have a choice either without changing suppliers?


----------



## haysie (28/5/10)

Sammus said:


> I think Global malts are the new german malts Bintani are importing instead of Weyermann.




Correct weight.


----------



## Jazman (28/5/10)

Im lucky that my supplier changed his suppliers so i still get Weymann goodness


----------



## KingKong (30/7/13)

I have looked at some bags of Malt from 'Global Malts' and all the have written on them are -

KM50 Brewing Malt
KL50 Caramel Malt
KDMO Dark Malt 

Can anyone elaborate on details of these malts ?


----------

